# Experienced Snowplow owner/operator Chicago Suburbs



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Experienced Snowplow owner/operator looking for work this winter, 
1999 Ford F250
8' Western
Meyer Salter
Thanks for your time,


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Send me an email; scott web @ talongic .com ( no spaces )


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

What area can you cover ? Expierience ? PM Me.


----------

